

North American video game crash of 1983 - deeths
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_American_video_game_crash_of_1983

======
deeths
Here's the URL for non-mobile displays:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_American_video_game_crash...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_American_video_game_crash_of_1983)

------
socalnate1
"There were several reasons for the crash, but the main cause was saturation
of the market with hundreds of mostly low-quality and a lot of copied games
that were sold at cheaper prices, which resulted in the loss of consumer and
retailer confidence."

So, are we going to see something similar in the mobile game market at some
point?

~~~
deeths
I could definitely see it happening. One of the other issues was saturation of
the console market. People that already have had consoles (or phones) for a
long time already have a comfortable set of apps and are buying fewer new
ones.

I could see a point where the rate in phone growth slows due to saturation and
then the vendors focus on aggressively keeping the customers they have
(whether with new games or more content for old games)-- which would tend to
favor the largest app developers at the expense of the smaller ones.

